

20 SaaS Solutions you should try to boost your business - ManuJ
http://www.getapp.com/evaluation-center/getapp-com-top-20-business-apps-march-2011

======
christopheprim
The pace of adoption of SaaS solutions from SMBs is accelerating. These are
good recommendations for businesses looking at affordable and easy to use apps
for CRM, project management or email marketing.

